# Sherline Chuck?



## Florian (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if someone here can tell me what the quality of the sherline 3 jaw chuck is. Most important thing would be that the jaws are guided well. (So that the precision is reproducible)

Florian


----------



## Bernd (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Florin,

I have a Sherline. It's pretty precise little chuck. I'm quiet happy with it's proformance. I'll have to check and see what kind of run out I have. 

bernd


----------



## Florian (Apr 25, 2008)

Could you also make some close-up photos? I am very interested in a picture from the back side of the chuck. And also in one which shows the chuck with removed jaw's.

I am looking for a three jaw chuch for my watchmakers lathe:















Florian


----------



## shred (Apr 25, 2008)

If it's anything like the Taig, it'll have a smooth back and a 3/4"-16 threaded spindle hole.


----------



## Bernd (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are the pics Florin. Also as Shred said 3/4"-16 female threads.

Frontside





Backside





Front with jaws removed and 6" (15cm) scale.





Runout about .001" to .002" (.02mm to .06mm) Hope this helped.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Florian,

Have a look at this retailer, they do all sorts for watchmakers lathes

http://rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/JEWELERY_TOOLS_.html

John


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 25, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a UK supplier for the 3 Jaw Sherline chucks? I was thinking of buying one for my Taig, as the Taig 3 jaw with the soft aluminium jaws doesn't have much purchase on steel stock.


----------



## Florian (Apr 25, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Hi Florian,
> 
> Have a look at this retailer, they do all sorts for watchmakers lathes
> 
> ...



Hi John

I had such a chuck... Im never again going to buy one...  
The quality was awful... (something like half a millimeter runout 2 cm away from the jaws...

@ alan 2525: There is a UK supplier, you can find it with google; just enter "Millhill supplies". But the prices are rather high... (If you know someone from US, it might be cheaper...)


Florian


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 29, 2008)

There's a great discussion and comprehensive test report on Sherline's chucks at :

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/sherline/message/38384

and a corresponding final report at :

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/sherline/files/D.C.Clark/Chuck Test/

You may have to join the group to actually get to the report file. Mr. Clark spent a LOT of time/effort to really test out these chucks for runout and repeatability. Seriously worth a look-see !

Mike


----------



## Florian (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi choochoomike

Thanks a lot. I think i'll order one and i of course will give a feedback about.


Lets hope its going to be a good one... :-\

Florian

ps: There are different thread types available... I'll order a 12*1 threaded chuck because i already own an adapter with this thread from my former (very bad) chuck.


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Florian. I'll have to shop around and find a low price in the US. has a few friends in the US who will be happy to ship it over the pond! 

I wont have to pay the extra VAT and the extra £8 Royal Mail charge for paying the tax on your behalf - more money to spend on machine tools then!

Alan


----------



## Florian (Apr 29, 2008)

I also have a friend living in the us.. 8)

So i don't have to pay any of these taxes; just like you


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 29, 2008)

Can I ask which supplier you were going to order your one from too? 

I normally use Little Machine Shop, but they don't seem to do much Sherline stuff.


----------



## Florian (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll ask my friend to order.. 

Where from.. i will see (not all of the shops have all the thread versions of the chuck i want) 
But you can find a list of dealers on the sherline homepage (just ad a "dot com" to the name)

Florian


----------



## alan2525 (May 8, 2008)

What about a Bison Chuck? Much more precise than Sherline chucks, with more gripping power too. And of course a much bigger pricetag too!

http://www.brassandtool.com/Chucks-Lathe.html


----------



## CrewCab (May 8, 2008)

Florian  said:
			
		

> I'll order a 12*1 threaded chuck because i already own an adapter with this thread from my former (very bad) chuck.



Just a wild thought ....... : ........... but apart from the chuck being out of line ....... have you checked the "run out" of the adapter ???

Dave


----------



## AllThumbs (May 8, 2008)

I have a sherline 3 jaw which seems to have aluminium bolt on jaws? I don't like it because it doesnt get tight enough with the twist type clamping mechanism. (insert two 3/16 rods (that bend..) and turn them opposite directions to tighten?)

Eric


----------



## alan2525 (May 9, 2008)

You can buy a set of optional Soft Aluminium Jaws for the Sherline chuck. It comes with a set of hardened steel jaws which should give more purchase but I agree that you can't get much holding force using the two tommy bars.

Alan


----------



## Florian (May 19, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Just a wild thought ....... : ........... but apart from the chuck being out of line ....... have you checked the "run out" of the adapter ???
> 
> Dave



Yes, i have checked the adapter and it definitely was the chuck. 
But I already knew before because everey time i clamped the rod again, the runout was different:
Position of the maximum value had changed as well as the maximum runout. 

So this was clearly not the problem of the adapter.

These Bison-Chucks look very good, I have to think about.. (didn't buy a sherline chuck yet)

Has anyone a review for these bison-chucks ? 

Florian


----------



## JimM (Aug 20, 2009)

The lubrication on my Elliott Juniormil is via oil nipples ie small buttons that have the oil hole sealed off by sprung ball bearings

Is there a special tool to use with these to get the oil in? At the moment I'm pushing the ball bearing in with a small nail and then squirting oil at it with a can, but most of the oil just drips down the front ! Did consider trying a syringe but think the needle may break and a search on google for oil & nipples opens up a whole world :

Any pointers on the best method for getting the oil where I want it much appreciated

Cheers

Jim


----------

